# has anyone used www.get-licensed.co.uk to get their sia license



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

thinking of gettin an sia license.....that website comes up on top of google, looks the business, has anyone else acquired their SIA license and done the course through these people??


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

No mate... How much do they charge?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

They *may* just be a referral company that puts you in touch with a local agency and takes a cut.

Look into them further, contact some local door firms and ask their opinion on where to get your badge from.

Who you do your course with shouldn't really matter, the exams are a no brainer if you've more than an ounce of common sense.


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

Go to sia website and contact an official trainer in your area which they will have listed ; phone them

And speak to them about your licensing requirements( I suggest door supervisor as a minimum), course and badge should cost about 350 all in !


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Dux:3214627 said:


> They *may* just be a referral company that puts you in touch with a local agency and takes a cut.
> 
> Look into them further, contact some local door firms and ask their opinion on where to get your badge from.
> 
> Who you do your course with shouldn't really matter, the exams are a no brainer if you've more than an ounce of common sense.


Agreed Ask about in the gym, ask a few guys on the door and you will probably hear 1 company name crop up a few times... Or if you're anything like me you'll go with the cheapest option


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

well for the training,exams and certificates its 135 online, and 150 pay on day, but the license is another 220!

ive looked at the approved list of training providers, it aint showing that website for some reason, i think i'll call them and ask if this is approved by them or not, the site looks too well done and everything for it to be a scam , but better i do more research before releasing my funds like that cos it might not be approved etc etc.

anyway thanks for ur responses guys


----------



## uk-o (Jun 17, 2012)

Hey

I used get liscensed to do my SIA course to work on the doors.

I took mine in birmingham. I have to say, get licensed have great after-care too.

They put you forward for work aswell, I got lots of emails from them with oppourtunities.

The course itself was very comprehensive over 3 days, they didnt skip anything, nlike some other training providers.

Everything for the exam questions was prompted and the phisical intervention was great.

Exams was in proper conditions and even to guys were kicked out for copying each other

Only downside is the cost of the badge.. but it lasts for 3 years, so you can easily make it back over 2 weekends


----------



## koggy (Jun 18, 2012)

shinobi_85 said:


> thinking of gettin an sia license.....that website comes up on top of google, looks the business, has anyone else acquired their SIA license and done the course through these people??


Hi Shinobi_85

Get Licensed are a genuine company and they offer courses all over the country. I did my Door Supervisor course with them a few years ago and because of my previous security and training experience i now work for them as the Training Manager. We use experienced trainers on our courses and offer not only training but career advice as well as an interactive course which i know you will enjoy.

If you want any more information send me a message and i will help you all i can. If you decide you want to do a course im sure i can organise a small discount on a course that you want. This goes for any members of the forum who want to enter into a rewarding career in the security industry.

Thanks

Mark


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Theres a ***** remedy I used to unblock my ears once... You stick a tube in your ear light the end that's not in your ear as it burns down it extracts the wax and is very relaxin... U ever feel your ear unblocking. Just don't do it on your own because you will burn your face off

I'll see if I can find out what they're called


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

koggy said:


> Hi Shinobi_85
> 
> Get Licensed are a genuine company and they offer courses all over the country. I did my Door Supervisor course with them a few years ago and because of my previous security and training experience i now work for them as the Training Manager. We use experienced trainers on our courses and offer not only training but career advice as well as an interactive course which i know you will enjoy.
> 
> ...


Lol!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Chinese ear candles mate


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ignore my posts... Wrong thread


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

koggy said:


> Hi Shinobi_85
> 
> Get Licensed are a genuine company and they offer courses all over the country. I did my Door Supervisor course with them a few years ago and because of my previous security and training experience i now work for them as the Training Manager. We use experienced trainers on our courses and offer not only training but career advice as well as an interactive course which i know you will enjoy.
> 
> ...


Great first post, what made you sign up to the forum? :lol:


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

koggy said:


> Hi Shinobi_85
> 
> Get Licensed are a genuine company and they offer courses all over the country. I did my Door Supervisor course with them a few years ago and because of my previous security and training experience i now work for them as the Training Manager. We use experienced trainers on our courses and offer not only training but career advice as well as an interactive course which i know you will enjoy.
> 
> ...


GymGym.. that you?


----------



## Dutch Trouble (Nov 5, 2012)

Hello,

I read your post about the SIA course, I am interested in doing the course have got experience as worked at the door in clubs in Berlin. Do you know where to go in South London, Brixton/Norwood area? If you could help out with a discount that would be great as am notearning much at the moment.

Kind regards


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

you will need to put your application into the sia and send it off to them for your CRB checks to be done you can get the forms from the SIA once you have done that you can booke yourself on the training course there are lots of companys who do them it can be in the week or over a couple of weekends they will send your results to the SIA and you should get your licence in around 6 weeks .if you have any convictions its worth checking on the SIA web site first to see if there spent.otherwise they will take your hardearned cash and turn you down.


----------



## kunga (Mar 22, 2013)

koggy said:


> Hi Shinobi_85
> 
> Get Licensed are a genuine company and they offer courses all over the country. I did my Door Supervisor course with them a few years ago and because of my previous security and training experience i now work for them as the Training Manager. We use experienced trainers on our courses and offer not only training but career advice as well as an interactive course which i know you will enjoy.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark Just came across this thread..was thinking of doing the badge, friends did security in the old days and had some good and bad times..and no longer bother with it..was thinking of doing a combination of office, film units/music events etc. (as I work now and again on sets) and lastly door type stuff..which course is the best to cover all the bases..Ure organization, when i called the tele-sales, said 149pnds and weekends were available 8-8.30..is that many crash hours doable?and what discnt could u offer as I'm very interested in doing course in central london round mid april.

thanks

kunga


----------

